# Charles Augustus Aiken on mass immigration and public safety



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 30, 2022)

In our national and social affairs a wholesome, timely, and needed reaction has begun to set in against the false catholicity that was undermining the public welfare. Patriotism and statesmanship have begun to deal at various points with the question whether we have not swung open somewhat too widely the doors of our national hospitality.

Our loud invitation—”Ho, every one!”—has gone beyond the limits of public safety. We are watching somewhat more closely the immigrants across the two great oceans. We begin to question whether we are equal to the entertainment, government and assimilation of such a mixed multitude, who fall a-lusting so soon and so grossly after liberties and indulgences that are so strange, intolerable and abhorrent to us. ...

For more, see:









Charles Augustus Aiken on mass immigration and public safety


In our national and social affairs a wholesome, timely, and needed reaction has begun to set in against the false catholicity that was undermining the public welfare. Patriotism and statesmanship h…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

